

Evan Davis meets Warren Buffett - 1 of 6 - MikeCapone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuR7XcDJw0I

======
aspir
"From an actuarial standpoint, I only have 4000 days left..."

What mindset to get your priorities together. I only have about 20,500 days
left. Gosh.It's longer than Buffet, but it still makes me want to get
cracking, and spend (just a little) less time on HN :)

